# whats TheBigShiner SNOW FOAM ?



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm looking to buy some more snow foam, i use valet pro one at the moment but i was thinking of buying TheBigShiner SNOW FOAM whats it like its 10l for £20

here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item417e38752a


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Not very good. 
They sent me some after I bought a whole bunch of their products over a year ago. 
The shampoo and snowfoam are useless. The glass power is good, as are the wheel cleaners and the quick detailer. 
Seem like nice guys though 

Edit: Not very good as in, comparable to valetpro ph neutral snowfoam. Foamy, but next to no cleaning power. Stick to ANSF, magifoam, avalanche, carchem snowfoam, angelwax fast foam, wolf's yellow snow, to name a few


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Drewie said:


> Not very good.
> They sent me some after I bought a whole bunch of their products over a year ago.
> The shampoo and snowfoam are useless. The glass power is good, as are the wheel cleaners and the quick detailer.
> Seem like nice guys though
> ...


Thanks


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

What's wrong with it exactly? For the money it's the best SNOW FOAM deal out there? I've used it for a while now ... Some of us can't afford to blow mega bucks! 

I've noticed you're always very quick to jump in when this company are mentioned on this forum?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

:lol:

Because maybe not many on the forum have used it?
If the question was about something else I've used before, I'd share my opinion about that too. As it's a forum about detailing and that's the point of it. 
If you like, I'll never ever post anything about the company ever again? Any other companies you'd like to add to that list too? I've tried a lot of products, so carry on and list them off. 


In terms of what's wrong with it. Apart from what I said in my post above, is it's lacking cleaning power - similar to that of ValetPro PH Neutral snowfoam, which I also am not a fan of, I now use it to make things like wheel cleaners foamy. 

Anything else?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheap is good but does'nt mean it'll be any good, its worth spending a few quid more sometimes..


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Sometimes you get what you pay for. It's always better to buy a better quality product that's slightly more expensive and buy once then buying a cheap product that doesn't work wasting you money on that then buying the better product after. Simples


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Drewie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Anything else?


I love the way you sign off:

As if you were some Global Authority presiding over an International G20 type conference addressing the do's and dont's of cleaning ones humble Citroen Saxo.

"How dare you question my judgement Mr Mop, is there ANYTHING ELSE?"

"If not, please be seated and for blessed sake please do not interject again"

--------


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Car Chem Snow Foam. Value for money and does exactly what it's suppose to.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Car chem or enevy's lovely jubbly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguiar's hyper wash and Auto Finesse are my go to snow foams. But I am keen to try Gyeon Q2 snow foam when that comes out.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

*CarChem or Car-Chem snow foam*

Sorry to go slightly off topic but...
I have looked up car chem snowfoam there seems to be 2 manufacturers:
car-chem and Carchem Ltd

which do you guys mean?

Thanks

Dean


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

joshua said:


> I love the way you sign off:
> 
> As if you were some Global Authority presiding over an International G20 type conference addressing the do's and dont's of cleaning ones humble Citroen Saxo.
> 
> ...


I don't have a clue about what you're going on about. I was simply asking, anything else? You asked me a question and I answered it. Why do you care so much?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

hardyd44 said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic but...
> I have looked up car chem snowfoam there seems to be 2 manufacturers:
> car-chem and Carchem Ltd
> 
> ...


Car-chem :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Drewie said:


> I don't have a clue about what you're going on about. I was simply asking, anything else? You asked me a question and I answered it. Why do you care so much?


I think you hit a nerve there :doublesho :lol:


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been very impressed with the big shiner snow foam as well as other products I have used of theirs. I have never found any snow foam that particularly "cleans" I see them as a safety precaution and a cleaning aid first and foremost rather than outright cleaning power.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

First of all, iv used this stuff and found it crap. Didnt foam at all. Then I complained and they sent me out a foaming agent to add to my product. This did make alittle more foam but didnt want to put something on my car which I wasn't comfortable with. Got a refund end of.

The one snowfoam I do keep going back to is this :- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/370424456888

Its cheap, does the job I want!

They have a whole product range and they are good.

Also, just look at how many of these 5L bottle of Snowfoam they have sold. I bought there snowfoam lance with cherry snowfoam 5 years ago and still not 1 problem with it.

My experience only. Hope that helps.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for. It's always better to buy a better quality product that's slightly more expensive and buy once then buying a cheap product that doesn't work wasting you money on that then buying the better product after. Simples


Sorry to say that equation doesn't add up all the time.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

AB direct super magifoam here, i find it really good, i carnt really compare tho because its the only one ive ever bought so far, got my foam cannon maybe 18 months now and i bought 5l, its nearly empty so will be looking at getting somemore, not sure what else to buy. was going to just buy another 5l of magifoam off autobrite direct


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Jord said:


> I think you hit a nerve there :doublesho :lol:


These young ones eh!

Like tommy guns in a trench with no way out!


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> First of all, iv used this stuff and found it crap. Didnt foam at all. Then I complained and they sent me out a foaming agent to add to my product.


1) Ok - so which product have you used before - the car-chem stuff or the shiner stuff? Please clarify ...

2) Then whichever one of the above companies sent you a small quantity of HAZARDOUS RAW MATERIAL to your home address to add to a 5 LITRE container of product they retail to the buying public ? ..

..... errr,, yeah right mate?

That's like LIDL sending me more chocolate to sprinkle on top of their version of McVities choccy bics ?

--


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

suspal said:


> Sorry to say that equation doesn't add up all the time.:lol::lol::lol:


Yes - I agree ...

Three weeks ago I discovered my local LIDL ..

I was astonished to how much I've been spending on everyday items like T.Rolls, Soap Powder, Fairy Liquid, Olives, cucumber, tomatoes and so on ...

Admittedly, you can't really carry out a full weekly family shop there (well I can't - I impose a strict fresh diet, no gluten or crap on my family) but it does wake you up to how we're being completely ripped off on everyday cupboard items in this country ..


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Are you mentally ill?


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

No Mr Drewie - just heard it all before, stored some, use some, forget some, regurgitate some .. 

All somes make the world go round !

Even your somes !


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Drewie said:


> :lol:
> Because maybe not many on the forum have used it?


I'm sorry to be so anal here about this - but I'm like a Jack Russell with a bone.

Your comment above is very naive and suggests you have no friends here or in the next world. How the hell do you know what Jimbo from Stoke, Mohammed from Bradford or Charles Squiffy-Marvelous from Gloucester has in their F-ing valeting kit?

When I find something that works for me, I don't like it trashed and will stick up for it, I argued LIDL and the benefits of their 'weekly offers' guide with my Waitrose shopping neighbour only yesterday!

Mr Drewie, I apologise if it appears I am victimising you, there are helplines available if you start to feel queezy. However I'm not, having looked at your posting history I just want to clear a few things up with you.

1) Have these people upset you?

2) Did the product bite you?

3) Why won't you give this company a chance? You jump straight on this forum in order to influence the original poster and put words into their head whenever this company is mentioned? "Ohhhhh nooooooo, don't even think about buying these products - you must buy these rip-off, over exaggerated, botty-boy .. *don't spill it or else* .. products like I do"

4) Don't you think many people on this forum might just use their products but don't wish to admit to it in fear of appearing dumb or cheapskate in front of the likes of you and the rest of the "Artisan-Detailers" (or think they are) that stalk the everyday car enthusiasts on DW?

5) For the record and I hope I'm speaking for a few more on DW, these products are half decent, well priced and ideal for the everyday car enthusiast. I've always received great, fast service and will continue to take advantage of their stupidly cheap snow foam deal. And just to add to the topic of economy valeting, one company I also like using is UKVALETSUPPLIES, their silicone spray polish is brilliant ... As is a few products from Morrisons and the microfibres from poundland are great for crappy jobs like wiping your engine bay or your rear if so inclined.

SO THERE ! I'm all up for a bargain !

I'll call it a day now on this one, probably return to my previous state of a mere DW reader .. Or plodder as the wife calls me


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

joshua said:


> I'm sorry to be so anal here about this - but I'm like a Jack Russell with a bone.
> 
> Your comment above is very naive and suggests you have no friends here or in the next world. How the hell do you know what Jimbo from Stoke, Mohammed from Bradford or Charles Squiffy-Marvelous from Gloucester has in their F-ing valeting kit?
> 
> ...


So if not mentally ill, maybe sun stroke?

1) no they have not upset me. I haven't slated the company. I dislike 2 products of the 11 I bought. (Tyre dressing, pride&joy wax, auto trim, glass power, power clean, rapid detail, carpet shampoo, car shampoo, power wash, blitz and alloy gleam) As a good will gesture, they also included a bunch of applicators, a brush, cloths etc etc. So, far from upsetting me.

2) don't be silly now.

3) I bought a sh*t ton of their products without ever trying any of them. I'm pretty sure that is a massive chance :lol: And not one I regret.

4) if people care that much, on the internet, they're bound to end up offended by something of nothing. Like you right now it seems.

5) that eBay seller is just the eBay account of thebigshiner...

Would you like my opinions on the other products I bought, because you seem really, really interested in them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Any chance of this remaining pleasant please..


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Drewie said:


> So if not mentally ill, maybe sun stroke?


*Hmmmm - I'm partial to a glass of wine and nibbles in my garden, but my bald head cowers to strong sunshine *

1) no they have not upset me. I haven't slated the company. I dislike 2 products of the 11 I bought. (Tyre dressing, pride&joy wax, auto trim, glass power, power clean, rapid detail, carpet shampoo, car shampoo, power wash, blitz and alloy gleam) As a good will gesture, they also included a bunch of applicators, a brush, cloths etc etc. So, far from upsetting me.

*Ok - that's wrapped that up then. I don't like their interior cleaner either, it's geared for leather more than kiddy sick on the back seat of a Ford Fiesta. I never got any freebies on my last order mind you - I'll have to chase that one*

2) don't be silly now.

*It's the sunshine!*

3) I bought a sh*t ton of their products without ever trying any of them. I'm pretty sure that is a massive chance :lol: And not one I regret.

*Bit of a waste of money, not trying them  *

4) if people care that much, on the internet, they're bound to end up offended by something of nothing. Like you right now it seems.

*Not offended old chap, just sticking up for what I believe in.*

5) that eBay seller is just the eBay account of thebigshiner...

*What eBay seller? ukvaletingsupplies is not shiner, I buy bits from both*

Would you like my opinions on the other products I bought, because you seem really, really interested in them.

*Well you said you didn't use any of them? And as they are now in a dusty box next to an old Christmas tree in your Grandma's garage, I'm not really interested in your 'faux critique' *

Good Day


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> Any chance of this remaining pleasant please..


I think we're done now MOD - thanks :tumbleweed:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I've used all of them. I bought them, without ever trying anything from the company before. 

They're not in a dusty box, they're laid out neatly in the workshop, opposite the rest of products.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Get yourself on the Autosmart van Actimousse xls is around £35 for 25 ltrs one of the few snowfoams which actually cleans



matty.h95 said:


> I'm looking to buy some more snow foam, i use valet pro one at the moment but i was thinking of buying TheBigShiner SNOW FOAM whats it like its 10l for £20
> 
> here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item417e38752a


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

joshua said:


> I think we're done now MOD - thanks :tumbleweed:


Me thinks Newbie needs to learn some respect!!!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol at this thread.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

joshua said:


> 1) Ok - so which product have you used before - the car-chem stuff or the shiner stuff? Please clarify ...
> 
> 2) Then whichever one of the above companies sent you a small quantity of HAZARDOUS RAW MATERIAL to your home address to add to a 5 LITRE container of product they retail to the buying public ? ..
> 
> ...


It wasnt car-chem! I use this stuff all the time and love it.

I completely see your point with sending something through the post which has no labeling or anything what so ever and being told to add it to another product. Stupid idea. I disposed of it carefully!

For you to say 'errr,, yeh right mate' is abit disrespectful when I had this done to me!
My apologies, i dont think it was the big shiner company which did this to me but some other company who offers the same crap, one with wax and one without. Go into my profile and look up my posted threads pal. Iv even got pictures from the messages I got from the seller kicking off at me when I told him its not going near my car!!!!

Im always up for bargins (posted you a link of cherry snowfoam) too but trailed and tested products im always here with open ears and prefer to stay away. Plus with your 29 post count I think you should respect others who have 'maybe' more experience than you fella.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Think he needs to learn to give a Lidl respect


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

rallye666 said:


> Think he needs to learn to give a Lidl respect


Too true, dont knock it until try it. Me and my wife love it there for the Chinese chicken, bugers, kebabs and sausages for the BBQ. 2 for a fiver. Cant argue with that lol.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Too true, dont knock it until try it. Me and my wife love it there for the Chinese chicken, bugers, kebabs and sausages for the BBQ. 2 for a fiver. Cant argue with that lol.


I'm sure he'll find a way :lol:


----------

